# UK Midwife



## libbygrace (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello, I am wondering if anyone can help me with a few questions. 

I am a registered midwife in the UK with a Bsc (Hons) in midwifery. I'm currently applying for further education within my field at Msc level, nothing has yet been confirmed. 

My husband is ex British military, with various qualifications, some include, renewable energy technician (specialised in wind turbines) electrician and HGV driver. 

We have a 7 year old daughter. 

We've been visiting the US for 10 years now and would love to make Southern California our home. I understand this is not a simple to do as we would wish. I've tried to do as much research as I can but I think I've gotten myself into a muddle and now don't know which way to turn. 

I think from the 'stickies' list that I am eligible to apply for a visa however I am not sure which one or the details of a visa such as, if I apply for a visa do my husband and daughter need separate visas? 

I've found that I need exams to become a certified professional midwife etc. however I'm struggling to find vacancies for this type of midwife in California. I don't know if this is because there just isn't any or because I'm looking in the wrong place.

Also from reading other posts I've noted that once a visa application has begun, it's not advisable to travel to the states, fair enough, however what happens if our visa was denied and we then wanted to visit like we always have, would it be an issue? 

I am very grateful to anyone that can help with issues surrounding midwifery in California or with the visas. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The profession of midwife is not nearly as well-known or used in the US as it is elsewhere in the world. In fact, last I knew, a midwife is often considered a nursing specialty rather than a profession of its own. In many states, you can only practice in association with a doctor/obstetrician and yes, there is a certain rivalry between doctors and midwives.

You aren't really eligible to apply for a visa until and unless you have a firm job offer with an employer willing and able to sponsor you for a work visa. There used to be a special program for nurses, but that ended several years ago. Even if you were to find a job and a sponsor, chances are that your husband and daughter would get "dependent" visas, which would not allow either of them to work.

You may want to take a look at some of the policy and legislative issues related to midwifery in California and in the US in general here: http://www.californiamidwives.org/forpolicymakers It may explain why there aren't many job listings.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Midwife is somewhat of a medical niche profession. There is more to US licensure then taking exams. Here are some groups to research:
Citizens for Midwifery (CfM)
Coalition for Improving Maternity Services (CIMS)
Doulas Of North America (DONA)
Houston Area Professional Doulas
International Childbirth Education Association (ICEA)
La Leche League International (LLLI)
Lamaze International
Midwives & Mothers in Action (MAMA)
Midwives Alliance of North America (MANA)

Without being able to work you will find it almost impossible to find an employer willing and able to sponsor you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you cannot spply for any employment visa ..
the employing companying has to do this 

you need a job offer (not easy ( for probably an H1B visa)

There was a schedule A nurse visa but that ceased in 2006 
when POTUS decided the US did not need foreign nurses


----------



## Nadir111 (Sep 23, 2013)

*uk midwife*

A practitioner of midwifery is known as a midwife, a term used in reference to both women and men, although most midwives are female.[1] In addition to providing care to women during pregnancy and birth, many midwives also provide primary care to women, well-woman care related to reproductive health, annual gynecological exams, family planning, and menopausal care.


----------

